# Set top Boxes for Pensioners



## Julia (10 May 2011)

The government has announced it will provide set top boxes for all pensioners.
That seems reasonable enough when we consider they're around for $50 ish, less even.

But no, the government's scheme is to cost $400 per person, including the installation.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8246986/swan-defends-pensioner-set-top-box-scheme

Why on earth should taxpayers be shelling out $400 per person?

There are new digital LCD TV's available for under $300.  Surely if they are going to do some pensioner vote buying, it would make more sense to get them a new digital TV.  Anyone who is still using an old analog TV is going to have to get a new TV before much longer unless they have some unusually trusty old one.

This has all the hallmarks of pink batts all over again.


----------



## prawn_86 (10 May 2011)

Typical government wastage.

and then they wonder why people spend so much money trying to avoid paying taxes. Lets just say im glad >50% of my base salary is tax free


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 May 2011)

I actually applaud the government for this initiative.

It will make the roads much safer for my Arnage.

And it is cheaper than "cash for camrys".

Pensioners will be happier, trapped in their houses and units and fed on a diet of Oprah and Ch 7 and 9

George Orwell would be smiling.

gg


----------



## moXJO (10 May 2011)

guys I know charge $50 an hour to install (topish rate) takes about half hour. So including set top box lets say $100. So where is the other $300 going? Oh thats right paper shuffling.


----------



## Mister Mark (10 May 2011)

Pensioners struggle to buy the basics, food, electricity etc. we cannot help there but we can blow $400 on a set top box, given the choice i think i know what they would prefer


----------



## Knobby22 (10 May 2011)

Pensioners can't wire up their TVs and some may not be very suitable.

$400 would include organising the delivery, installing it, transport, ect.
I estimate that it would cost $150 to install allowing for travel etc. $50 for the set top box and cables $150 for the organising, tendering etc.  Total $350.

The govenrment will have to operate a switchboard to work out which pensioners need the set top box, some will have upgraded to a flat screen, some will have a set top box, possibly supplied by family, I know I have for my parents and parents in law.

Maybe it will come in cheaper but $400 isn't far off the mark.


----------



## Mister Mark (10 May 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> Pensioners can't wire up their TVs and some may not be very suitable.
> 
> $400 would include organising the delivery, installing it, transport, ect.
> I estimate that it would cost $150 to install allowing for travel etc. $50 for the set top box and cables $150 for the organising, tendering etc.  Total $350.
> ...




Harvey Norman will suply and install a top line box for $179


----------



## bellenuit (10 May 2011)

Julia said:


> Why on earth should taxpayers be shelling out $400 per person?
> 
> There are new digital LCD TV's available for under $300.  Surely if they are going to do some pensioner vote buying, it would make more sense to get them a new digital TV.




That's exactly what I thought when I first heard about the scheme. An LCD TV would be a lot cheaper and, I believe I am correct in saying, uses significantly less power than the old style CRT screens.


----------



## sails (10 May 2011)

bellenuit said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I first heard about the scheme. An LCD TV would be a lot cheaper and, I believe I am correct in saying, uses significantly less power than the old style CRT screens.




Wouldn't that be too simple and efficient for this government who seem to have to complicate everything they touch? And as actions speak louder than words, this government seem to show absolutely no sign of being concerned about power usage - it's a case of do what I say, not do what I do...

And, of course they want pensioners to have digital TV - how else will they hear the droning (and lying???) labor ads before the next election...


----------



## Logique (10 May 2011)

Private industry can do it cheaper. Just send the pensioners $150 each and be done with it. And that would cover travel and delivery. If you can't buy a perfectly decent HD STP for $70 you're not trying.  

Or as others have said, a LCD television set with HD tuner built in, for less than $400, no problem.

More taxpayers money blown on (yet another) bureaucracy. Echoes of the health sector.

What about the pensioners who already have a set top box, which might be a surprisingly high number. Old ST boxes coming onto the resale market soon. Watch for them at your monthly village markets.


----------



## Glen48 (10 May 2011)

Once again GG has his fingers on the pulse, The Fed's will have to run full page ad's in all newspapers including the Birdsville Times calling for quotes  to supply STB , They will be imported from China  which keep them buying Coal etc, The feds will have to set up an Office in Collins street to monitor the scheme and appoint a STBO ( set top Box officer) some friend of Gillzard, print cards . lease limo's  this help the car manufactures , Unemployment goes down , companies will be given funds to establish training for workers to install,  because the feds will take the cheapest quote break downs and repairs will go through the roof more employed, The insulation will upset the signal, workers will be electroplated in the ceiling running cables, undertakers employed, pensioners can sell them off for funds for Bingo, pokies, and as they don't know how or  what they are for will never us them,  they will try to set it to NTSC and not PAL D and plug in the AV cable when they vacuum or drool on the carpet , work for cleaners,  their heart will attack them more funerals , flowers etc, as they will spend the rest of their days trying to find the remote and work the STB they will not be getting their daily exercise more funerals, less cars on the road less Carbon, better educated 90 yr old will know the sex lives of nematodes in Madagascar by watching the History Chanel and the luck one with amnesia will see a new show ever day. 

Those who took out reverse mortgage will die early so the bank can cash in the house before the market tanks, the kids get to spend the inheritance early on new play stations games etc, balanced budget
 To me it has win win written all over it.  you tube my space and I'll goggle your yahoo
 Now back to work to pay for it all and enjoy the benefits.


----------



## DB008 (10 May 2011)

This government is a joke!

Big W - 60cm HD TV for $298.00







Full High Definition Panel, Built-in DVD and PVR - Record live TV!
$259 + delivery


And that took less than 1 minute via google.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 May 2011)

Glen48 said:


> Once again GG has his fingers on the pulse, The Fed's will have to run full page ad's in all newspapers including the Birdsville Times calling for quotes  to supply STB , They will be imported from China  which keep them buying Coal etc, The feds will have to set up an Office in Collins street to monitor the scheme and appoint a STBO ( set top Box officer) some friend of Gillzard, print cards . lease limo's  this help the car manufactures , Unemployment goes down , companies will be given funds to establish training for workers to install,  because the feds will take the cheapest quote break downs and repairs will go through the roof more employed, The insulation will upset the signal, workers will be electroplated in the ceiling running cables, undertakers employed, pensioners can sell them off for funds for Bingo, pokies, and as they don't know how or  what they are for will never us them,  they will try to set it to NTSC and not PAL D and plug in the AV cable when they vacuum or drool on the carpet , work for cleaners,  their heart will attack them more funerals , flowers etc, as they will spend the rest of their days trying to find the remote and work the STB they will not be getting their daily exercise more funerals, less cars on the road less Carbon, better educated 90 yr old will know the sex lives of nematodes in Madagascar by watching the History Chanel and the luck one with amnesia will see a new show ever day.
> 
> Those who took out reverse mortgage will die early so the bank can cash in the house before the market tanks, the kids get to spend the inheritance early on new play stations games etc, balanced budget
> To me it has win win written all over it.  you tube my space and I'll goggle your yahoo
> Now back to work to pay for it all and enjoy the benefits.




Could not have put it better myself Glen.

Life is a drool for this government.

It's a win win mate. This is not government but a massive game show. Everyone is a winner.

gg


----------



## Glen48 (10 May 2011)

In my day when mortis  was rigger people knew we had to work and save hence the old bank book and some one to write in your balance each time at the bank, and the elected officials came from those who held down a job and knew how the system was suppose to work, now we have a Uni teacher telling us how to run the place and the rest of them on both side never living in the real work and have no idea how money is generated or should be spent.

 The only answer is don't vote then they will have to decide on were they are going wrong and start preforming.
 The informals in most election get more votes then the Candy dates  running.


----------



## pixel (10 May 2011)

DB008 said:


> This government is a joke!
> 
> Big W - 60cm HD TV for $298.00
> 
> ...



 yeahhh - but who installs it for the *full **pensioners*and explains to them which buttons to push? Plenty of younger people I know, who son't have a clue...


----------



## IFocus (10 May 2011)

Personally I prefer the Coalitions record on pensioners just let them go hungry..............give them nothing.


----------



## Glen48 (10 May 2011)

Much better of giving them Gold except Costello sold it of at $450 and OZ


----------



## sptrawler (10 May 2011)

Julia said:


> The government has announced it will provide set top boxes for all pensioners.
> That seems reasonable enough when we consider they're around for $50 ish, less even.
> 
> But no, the government's scheme is to cost $400 per person, including the installation.
> ...




Julia, you are spot on.  
It doesn't bear thinking about, news headlines:
"It has been found thousands of set top boxes have been installed in pensioners houses that didn't require them. Also it has been discovered set top boxes were claimed but not installed at all".
No you don't say shock, horror lets form a commitee to investigate, actually I wonder if will be the same perpetrators as the school building rorts and the batts rip off.
In a lot of countries nepotism runs rife, lucky we don't have it here. lol


----------



## IFocus (10 May 2011)

sptrawler said:


> Julia, you are spot on.
> It doesn't bear thinking about, news headlines:
> "It has been found thousands of set top boxes have been installed in pensioners houses that didn't require them. Also it has been discovered set top boxes were claimed but not installed at all".
> No you don't say shock, horror lets form a commitee to investigate, actually I wonder if will be the same perpetrators as the school building rorts and the batts rip off.
> In a lot of countries nepotism runs rife, lucky we don't have it here. lol




I am sure the corrupt Easter States will rip it of to death...........


----------



## So_Cynical (10 May 2011)

Get a grip people  A digital STB installation that works consistently in 99.5% of weather conditions would include the following.


HD-STB $65 > $80
Digital antenna $75 > $100
10> meters RG6 Coaxial cable + conduit etc, cable run, fittings etc $40 > $60
Call out charge + 2 > 3 hours labour $80 > $110
Possible replacement of antenna mount $30 > $50

Above is a typical metro install on a single story house...Km charges 2/3rd story and multiple outlet charges would apply.

Hope this helps give a little taste of reality to the uninformed.


----------



## sails (10 May 2011)

Why not just provide one of these?  Cheaper than Cynical's costings.  Plug it in, let it auto search for channels:







And here is Bolt's take on it: This Government’s latest disaster explained - before it happens



> But here is the best and fairest fix of all - one that seems never to have occurred to this grotesquely incompetent government. If we really must help pensioners switch to digital, why not simply give all of them $50 as compensation, to be spent exactly as they wish?
> 
> They don’t want TV? Then spend it on the garden. They can get their children to do the installation for free? Then we’ve all saved something.  Already made the switch? Then we haven’t punished the prudent.


----------



## pedalofogus (10 May 2011)

If we are spending $43 billion on a useless nbn, why don't they use the $400 per pensioner to get them set up with internet tv.


----------



## sptrawler (10 May 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Get a grip people  A digital STB installation that works consistently in 99.5% of weather conditions would include the following.
> 
> 
> HD-STB $65 > $80
> ...




So_Cynical, If they have a currently working t.v with an aerial it will work with a new hd lcd with built in tuner. Most of the new t.v's have an r.f amplifier built in so they will actually recieve better than the old analogue t.v.
Granted the signal degradation would be lessened with RG6 but I don't think a pensioner would pick it.
I am sure they would prefer an lcd than the analogue with a stb.
What do pensioners like my mother and my mother in law get because they  have already bought themselves a new t.v.


----------



## Julia (10 May 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> Pensioners can't wire up their TVs and some may not be very suitable.
> 
> $400 would include organising the delivery, installing it, transport, ect.
> I estimate that it would cost $150 to install allowing for travel etc. $50 for the set top box and cables $150 for the organising, tendering etc.  Total $350.
> ...






Logique said:


> Private industry can do it cheaper. Just send the pensioners $150 each and be done with it. And that would cover travel and delivery. If you can't buy a perfectly decent HD STP for $70 you're not trying.
> 
> Or as others have said, a LCD television set with HD tuner built in, for less than $400, no problem.
> 
> ...



Knobby, Logique has more than adequately responded to your calculations.
Further, he has raised a potential for social disharmony when we think about those pensioners who have already spent their own money installing either set top box or bought a new TV out of their own  hard saved funds, and who will now be missing out on a handout.

If I were one of these pensioners I'd feel pretty damn annoyed that once again those who take responsibility for themselves are being penalised.




Glen48 said:


> Once again GG has his fingers on the pulse, The Fed's will have to run full page ad's in all newspapers including the Birdsville Times calling for quotes  to supply STB , They will be imported from China  which keep them buying Coal etc, The feds will have to set up an Office in Collins street to monitor the scheme and appoint a STBO ( set top Box officer) some friend of Gillzard, print cards . lease limo's  this help the car manufactures , Unemployment goes down , companies will be given funds to establish training for workers to install,  because the feds will take the cheapest quote break downs and repairs will go through the roof more employed, The insulation will upset the signal, workers will be electroplated in the ceiling running cables, undertakers employed, pensioners can sell them off for funds for Bingo, pokies, and as they don't know how or  what they are for will never us them,  they will try to set it to NTSC and not PAL D and plug in the AV cable when they vacuum or drool on the carpet , work for cleaners,  their heart will attack them more funerals , flowers etc, as they will spend the rest of their days trying to find the remote and work the STB they will not be getting their daily exercise more funerals, less cars on the road less Carbon, better educated 90 yr old will know the sex lives of nematodes in Madagascar by watching the History Chanel and the luck one with amnesia will see a new show ever day.
> 
> Those who took out reverse mortgage will die early so the bank can cash in the house before the market tanks, the kids get to spend the inheritance early on new play stations games etc, balanced budget
> To me it has win win written all over it.  you tube my space and I'll goggle your yahoo
> Now back to work to pay for it all and enjoy the benefits.



Very funny, Glen.



So_Cynical said:


> Get a grip people  A digital STB installation that works consistently in 99.5% of weather conditions would include the following.
> 
> 
> HD-STB $65 > $80





Why $80?  There are plenty advertised for well under $50/




> [*]Digital antenna $75 > $100



Radio talkback program today where several antenna techs phoned in saying if the resident was currently able to receive SBS, then they have the dual function antenna and would not need a new antenna to go with their supa dupa government supplied STB.




> [*]10> meters RG6 Coaxial cable + conduit etc, cable run, fittings etc $40 > $60
> [*]Call out charge + 2 > 3 hours labour $80 > $110



Why on earth would it need up to 3 hours of labour?  Don't be silly.



> Hope this helps give a little taste of reality to the uninformed.



Don't try to defend the indefensible.  It's once again this incompetent government wasting more of our tax dollars.

What would imo be far more reasonable, and far more fair to all pensioners including those who have already paid out for upgrading their reception, would be to give them all say $150 which would be:

(a) half the cost of a new TV/DVD which according to several talkback callers who have bought these have automatic tuning which eliminates the need to pay for someone to 'instal and tune'.

(b) cost of set top box plus any installation costs.

(c) salvage to the political irritation of those pensioners who have already taken the initiative themselves and who should not be penalised for such initiative.
The government should be encouraging everyone to make their own decisions and take their own initiatives rather than depending on the nanny state to decide everything for them.
And yes, this includes pensioners who are not necessarily incompetent, senile or stupid.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 May 2011)

sptrawler said:


> So_Cynical, If they have a currently working t.v with an aerial it will work with a new hd lcd with built in tuner. Most of the new t.v's have an r.f amplifier built in so they will actually receive better than the old analogue t.v.
> Granted the signal degradation would be lessened with RG6 but I don't think a pensioner would pick it.
> I am sure they would prefer an lcd than the analogue with a stb.
> What do pensioners like my mother and my mother in law get because they  have already bought themselves a new t.v.




In perhaps 40% of households the Digital signal delivery system (antenna and wiring) would be 97% suitable for a simple box only installation...in the other 60% of households it is not.

I did digital TV and Satellite TV installations (foxtel) in Metro Sydney for about 3 years..about 10 to 15 installs a week.



Julia said:


> Why on earth would it need up to 3 hours of labour?  Don't be silly.



 You have no idea how silly some people can be...customer education can take up to an hour...especially with older women who are very set in there ways and resistant to change or think they know better or have all the answers.


----------



## Julia (10 May 2011)

sails said:


> Why not just provide one of these?  Cheaper than Cynical's costings.  Plug it in, let it auto search for channels:



Sails, this is what was referred to by several talkback callers I heard today.
All these pensioners were very happy with them and found the auto search worked perfectly.  None of them required an installer so the price of the TV was their total outlay.


----------



## sptrawler (10 May 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> In perhaps 40% of households the Digital signal delivery system (antenna and wiring) would be 97% suitable for a simple box only installation...in the other 60% of households it is not.
> 
> I did digital TV and Satellite TV installations (foxtel) in Metro Sydney for about 3 years..about 10 to 15 installs a week.




If a consumer is picking up SBS and all free to air channels with their current antenna and wiring, I am sure it would sufice with a new LCD with inbuilt tuner.

Actualy maybe it will work out o.k , when their analogue t.v s#!!!ts itself and they buy an LCD. The pernsioners can sell the stb at the market. The only problem being there will be thousands for sale. LOL,LOL,LOL


----------



## medicowallet (10 May 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Get a grip people  A digital STB installation that works consistently in 99.5% of weather conditions would include the following.
> 
> 
> HD-STB $65 > $80
> ...




Of course.

Tell me again why we should be subsidising this when we have had many many years notice of this happening and many many handouts in the interim?

I understand pensioners do it tough, but imo the money would be best invested elsewhere or given to them directly, not to installers who will rort the system.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 May 2011)

sptrawler said:


> If a consumer is picking up SBS and all free to air channels with their current antenna and wiring, I am sure it would sufice with a new LCD with inbuilt tuner.






sptrawler said:


> Granted the signal degradation would be lessened with RG6 but I don't think a pensioner would pick it.




The big difference between analogue and digital tv is that with a poor or weakish signal analogue picture quality will simply degrade...with digital it simply stops, if the tuner doesn't get enough information to draw the picture it simply stops (frozen pixels result from the tuner redrawing the last image because it hasn't got enough info to draw the next image) the vast majority of the $400 will be spent on delivering a very strong signal to the outlet.



medicowallet said:


> Tell me again why we should be subsidising this when we have had many many years notice of this happening and many many handouts in the interim?




I don't think this should be done and agree that people have had ample notice that this change was coming....however Govts have a responsibility to govern for all people including the idiots that haven't invested in digital TV delivery systems, adequate flood insurance, adequate super savings, smokers and people with poker machine addictions etc etc.


----------



## Tightwad (10 May 2011)

Digital tv will cause a lot of hassles for some people, instead of what people tolerated as just "poor reception", you'll lose signal completely or it will break up.

For some people a $30 box will be ok, but if you have problems, you may need to upgrade cabling and possibly antenna.   Buying a new tv won't solve those reception problems.


----------



## Glen48 (10 May 2011)

Thanks Julia.. Has any one factored in the cost of advertising you will get promoting this scheme?


----------



## sptrawler (10 May 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> The big difference between analogue and digital tv is that with a poor or weakish signal analogue picture quality will simply degrade...with digital it simply stops, if the tuner doesn't get enough information to draw the picture it simply stops (frozen pixels result from the tuner redrawing the last image because it hasn't got enough info to draw the next image) the vast majority of the $400 will be spent on delivering a very strong signal to the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this should be done and agree that people have had ample notice that this change was coming....however Govts have a responsibility to govern for all people including the idiots that haven't invested in digital TV delivery systems, adequate flood insurance, adequate super savings, smokers and people with poker machine addictions etc etc.




How many people including your parents, grandparents, disadvantaged friends and children do you know who don't already have an updated t.v or hd set top box. 
I am not being funny but over the last 3 years people with standard set top boxes have had to upgrade to H.D to recieve most chanels.
On top of this wasn't the government handouts a couple of years ago about encouraging people to update their t.v's.
It rings of an election gimmick that WILL be rorted.


----------



## burglar (11 May 2011)

IFocus said:


> Personally I prefer the Coalitions record on pensioners just let them go hungry..............give them nothing.




The way I heard it, Lil John Howard gave a grand to any pensioner that had a grand in the bank. 

He musta figured that any pensioner with a grand in savings wasn't likely to be a labor voter! lol


----------



## joea (11 May 2011)

The desk top box show is another example of "doing it twice".

When I and many people I know purchased didital, we just plugged them in, and perfect reception.
It may have been because we had more modern antennas. ONCE THE OLD SETS "STUFF UP " they will be replaced by digital.

In the next week we will see the "budget bisected and dissected" by so called economic experts.
The business spectulator already has a heading " Nine hits land a lethal combination".
I.E. NINE BLOWS TO MIDDLE INCOME EARNER.

When the dust settles, just more people will realise that Swan "got his economics degree in a raffle".

However he may have won some temporary votes from the pensioners.

Cheers


----------



## DB008 (11 May 2011)

And all the money for these products will also leave Australia to places like China where these (or the majority of) are manufactured. China must be grinning like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Logique (11 May 2011)

The opportunists already have their thinking caps on, and seriously why wouldn't you.

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/..._latest_disaster_explained_before_it_happens/
David replied to Regional 
Tue 10 May 11 (01:30pm) 
Heres the plan. Take advantage of the Govt’s deal and get new cabling and a new antenna for free. (Just make sure your old antenna is accidently damaged before the set-top box Installer shows up). Then toss out the set-top box and buy a decent new flat screen TV.  You’ve saved yourself about $300.


----------



## drsmith (11 May 2011)

It is, put simply, nanny state gone mad.

$50, at most, for all pensioners is what should have been done.


----------



## Julia (11 May 2011)

burglar said:


> The way I heard it, Lil John Howard gave a grand to any pensioner that had a grand in the bank.
> 
> He musta figured that any pensioner with a grand in savings wasn't likely to be a labor voter! lol



 Really?  When was this?  I'd be very surprised at differentiating between pensioners in terms of how much they had in the bank.  Perhaps you could provide a link to this?


----------



## Knobby22 (11 May 2011)

I don't agree with it, nanny state at work.
But if they don't do it - the opposition, be it Labor at state level or Nat/Lib at Federal will be going around to some 93 year old lady house who served in WW2 who now can't watch TV in her final years.  

60 Minutes will make a special on it.

Tell me it won't happen!!


----------



## burglar (11 May 2011)

Julia said:


> Really?  When was this?  I'd be very surprised at differentiating between pensioners in terms of how much they had in the bank.  Perhaps you could provide a link to this?




I believe this refers:



> Savings Bonus
> 
> John Howard Lie #27
> 
> ...


----------



## todster (11 May 2011)

IFocus said:


> Personally I prefer the Coalitions record on pensioners just let them go hungry..............give them nothing.




What about a kerosene bath?


----------



## Greg (11 May 2011)

I guess if you're going to have a truly fair and workable national plan, you need to cover as many scenarios as possible. The point was made earlier that some pensioners may already have an LCD TV and would therefore miss out on the projected $400 windfall. How about giving them ALL the $400 with the option to redeem it for one of a range of pre-approved LCD's from a couple of our national retailers, OR to keep the cash (and watch their old TV fade out in the next few months if they have already updated).
Just make sure you put plenty of clear instructions into the package so that they understand the deal being offered and I'm sure they'll be happy with the option.
I shouldn't have to say it, but I will, we just need to make sure that the "national retailers" that I mentioned don't rip them off or "up-sell" them at the POS.
I just see this as a way of taking away a future flood of upset and confused pensioners who simply won't be able to handle the complexities of STB's. It may be simple to you or I but many of our oldies struggle with the new technologies (as they would see it).
Just gotta finish with loving the "Pink Batts Mark II" comment - gold!
Thanks


----------



## Glen48 (11 May 2011)

How do the feds know pensioner's want/ need a new STB I am sure the are a lot of other things they would spend $400 and with the Feds involved Pink Bats Mk 11 it will be.
 Bike Hell Muts springs to mind as an idea


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 May 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Get a grip people  A digital STB installation that works consistently in 99.5% of weather conditions would include the following.
> 
> 
> HD-STB $65 > $80
> ...



If you already get decent reception on the analogue TV channels then under most circumstances that is good enough for digital. 

One thing I noted that puzzled me, is the hugely different existing digital TV takeup rates around the country. According to the media, there are still quite a lot of people watching the analogue signal in Sydney and Melbourne (around 22% digital) whereas it is already virtually obsolete in Tasmania (86% digital) and Darwin (87% digital). 

A possible explanation is that Tas has had a digital-only channel since 2003, but I would have thought that the introduction of ABC2 and the various other digital-only channels would have lead to a bigger usage in Sydney and Melbourne. Maybe it's the weather (seriously)?

As for those missing out, my mother already has a working digital STB and has had since late 2003. That was installed (by me) as an alternative to upgrading the antenna since the analogue reception on ABC wasn't much good. The box cost $299 back then. Looks like she'll now get a free upgrade to HD...


----------



## So_Cynical (11 May 2011)

Smurf1976 said:


> If you already get decent reception on the analogue TV channels then under most circumstances that is good enough for digital.






So_Cynical said:


> The big difference between analogue and digital tv is that with a poor or weakish signal analogue picture quality will simply degrade...with digital it simply stops, if the tuner doesn't get enough information to draw the picture it simply stops (frozen pixels result from the tuner redrawing the last image because it hasn't got enough info to draw the next image) the vast majority of the $400 will be spent on delivering a very strong signal to the outlet.




There is no "good enough" when it comes to digital...you either have a very strong signal in 99.9% of weather conditions...or you don't.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 May 2011)

Electricians say it should be them installing the set top boxes.
If that occurs $400 won't be enough.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/05/12/3214565.htm


----------



## Julia (12 May 2011)

Just maybe a little bit of self interest here on the part of electricians.
I've never in my entire life had an electrician to install any sort of electronic equipment e.g TV etc.


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 May 2011)

As a licensed electrician, I'd have to say that there is absolutely no need for an electrician to install a STB in a typical household situation.

If you're setting up a huge video wall then yes, you'll need an electrician involved somewhere. But the average person isn't trying to turn their loungeroom into a Harvey Norman showroom or a TV studio. You don't need an electrician to connect your STB that uses all of 10 watts and comes with a 2 or 3 pin plug already attached. Just like you don't need a mechanic to wash your windscreen.

87% of homes in Darwin, and 86% in Hobart, already have digital TV and I can assure you that in Tas at least the vast majority of people just bought a new TV or a STB and set it up themselves. There's a market for professional installation certainly, just like there's a market for washing windows and mowing lawns. But to suggest that it requires an electrician is, in the vast majority of cases, outright nonsense.


----------



## Logique (13 May 2011)

Yes of course it is, as you say Smurf.

Plug it in. Attach the antenna coax here. Attach the out coax to the back of the television. Auto search for the channels. All up about 10 minutes. Say 15 minutes because the batteries need to be inserted into the remote (without getting electrocuted).


----------



## Knobby22 (13 May 2011)

Why doesn't the government tender out the work to the Harvey Normans etc. of the world and let them handle it.  Bit of lateral thinking needed!!!!


----------



## pilots (13 May 2011)

Logique said:


> Yes of course it is, as you say Smurf.
> 
> Plug it in. Attach the antenna coax here. Attach the out coax to the back of the television. Auto search for the channels. All up about 10 minutes. Say 15 minutes because the batteries need to be inserted into the remote (without getting electrocuted).




I have just done the TV in our caravan, cost me $33 only, the hardest part was getting the batteries out of that dam shrink wrap plastic, this is the pink Bat's all over again. One has to say that Labor is constant with the screw ups.


----------



## Julia (13 May 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> Why doesn't the government tender out the work to the Harvey Normans etc. of the world and let them handle it.  Bit of lateral thinking needed!!!!



Great suggestion.


----------



## sails (13 May 2011)

pilots said:


> I have just done the TV in our caravan, cost me $33 only, the hardest part was getting the batteries out of that dam shrink wrap plastic, this is the pink Bat's all over again. One has to say that Labor is constant with the screw ups.





It's now known as  "Building the Entertainment Revolution"...


----------



## Ruby (13 May 2011)

sails said:


> It's now known as  "Building the Entertainment Revolution"...




Love it Sails!!!

A couple of years ago I finally persuaded my mum (who is nearly 90) to buy a big, flat screen tele.  My husband offered to install it for her.   No need.  She phoned a shop, bought it, had it delivered, installation was apparently minimal, and next time I turned up - there it was in all its glory!!  Because she was proactive she will miss out on $350.

Who invents these profligate schemes?   When pensioners don't have enough money to pay their electricity bills our rulers in their wisdom "can't afford" to give them any more, but suddenly, millions of $$$ have materialised - most of which will end up in the pockets of the companies providing and installing these boxes.


----------



## Glen48 (13 May 2011)

Look up STB manufactures in China and buy shares that way you may get some money back


----------



## sails (13 May 2011)

Ruby, I can't take credit for "Building the Entertainment Revolution" - Abbott labelled it in his speech last night...

But it's a good one and aptly describes another potential labor policy on the run which quickly turns to debacle.

Yes, it's a shame that those such as your mother will miss out while other's who haven't been proactive will be rewarded.  Although, she might still be offered a set top box - whether it's needed or not...lol

And this cold weather will be hurting many pensioners who are too scared to turn heating on for fear of a monster power bill that they can't afford.  I think Abbott said in his speech that electricity costs have risen 50% since labor took power in 2007.  And then Gillard wants to bring in her pet carbon tax to hike things up a bit more...


----------



## noco (13 May 2011)

Three cheers for Julia Gillard, the greatest waster of all time explained by the Herald Sun.
It will be another "PINK BATS DISASTER".


http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...s_latest_disaster_explained_before_it_happens


----------



## Boggo (13 May 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> Why doesn't the government tender out the work to the Harvey Normans etc. of the world and let them handle it.  Bit of lateral thinking needed!!!!




No need to Knobby, looks like the the batts nonsense again, just subcontract to the local clown and worry about the legal implications later 
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/digital-tv-box-pensioners-scheme-rip-off/story-e6frea6u-1226054954703


----------



## Knobby22 (13 May 2011)

Boggo said:


> No need to Knobby, looks like the the batts nonsense again, just subcontract to the local clown and worry about the legal implications later
> http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/digital-tv-box-pensioners-scheme-rip-off/story-e6frea6u-1226054954703




Great


----------



## Greg (13 May 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> Why doesn't the government tender out the work to the Harvey Normans etc. of the world and let them handle it.  Bit of lateral thinking needed!!!!




I read in today's paper that Gerry Harvey has said he could "supply and install the STB's for less than half the proposed $400". Senator Conroy is reportedly considering calling his bluff. 
There is reference in the report to a "tender", so I'm guessing there'll be a tender for this at some stage. 
Call me cynical, but if any ONE supplier gets the job I reckon there'll be some rip-offs taking place. 
Like I said earlier, here comes "Pink Batts II".


----------



## Julia (13 May 2011)

From Boggo's link:



> COMPANIES being paid $350 to install set-top boxes for pensioners are giving the work to sub-contractors for just $84.
> 
> The company is linked to another company set up under a similar name in 2009 to install home insulation under the Government's bungled insulation scheme.



This is almost impossible to believe!   After the total ****up that was pink batts, it beggars belief that the government are not thoroughly checking the credentials of everyone associated with this new rort.


----------



## medicowallet (13 May 2011)

Julia said:


> From Boggo's link:
> 
> 
> This is almost impossible to believe!   After the total ****up that was pink batts, it beggars belief that the government are not thoroughly checking the credentials of everyone associated with this new rort.




Oh what I would pay to find out the real directors of that company.. I smell some $$$ going astray


----------

